# iPod Suggestions...



## gomarky (Mar 5, 2002)

To you Apple people,

After using my iPod for the past few months and almost on a daily basis, I'd like to offer up some friendly suggestions for the next iPod. 


Incorporate Cross-Fading
---
It works pretty well on iTunes, why not let it happen on the iPod. I know my DJ friends cringe at the sound of the way it crosses over, but it works fine for me.


Maintain Individual Track Preferences
---
I'm talking about the volume and EQ track preferences that are set in iTunes.


Give an Option to Kill the Backlight Altogether
---
Forgive me if this is already possible, but it's kinda tough to read the screen in outdoor daylight at most head-on angles.


Strengthen the Audio Out Plastic Ring
---
This one's bit tough to describe. The small, plastic ring at the top of my headphone jack cracked and fell out. When I went to the local Apple Store, another customer said the same thing happened to him. The sound quality is affected when the head phones move. Does this make any sense at all?


Obvious one: Increase the HD space
---
Keep the 5GB around but at a lower price ($299?)


Other Ideas
---
Color screen - I dunno if this is really that necessary for just an MP3 player.
Option for Different font - Helvetica? Verdana? Georgia? At least I didn't say Arial.
Visuals - Hell, it'll kill the battery, but it would be cool.


Thanks!!!


----------



## IchiroBoston (Mar 15, 2002)

How about an AM/FM tuner built in!


----------



## gomarky (Mar 15, 2002)

Good one on the AM/FM tuner. How about a voice recorder?


----------



## Matrix Agent (Mar 15, 2002)

How about a way to change the volume when browsing?

Also, how about a way to jog the track with the wheel. That almost seems like common sense. Can you do this?


----------



## rinse (Mar 15, 2002)

i like the visuals idea...

mainly, i'd like to see a digtal audio out (coaxial, TOSlink, etc.)


----------



## apb3 (Mar 15, 2002)

I posted this somewhere else, but how 'bout an XM receiver? That'd be cool.


----------



## gomarky (Mar 16, 2002)

That idea tops ANY I've heard. WOW!!! Could you imagine?!?! What makes this so amazing is that this is right down Apple's alley -- it's being part of a leading technology. That would be an awesome addition.

How large would the iPod have to be to include the receiver,  though?


----------



## apb3 (Mar 16, 2002)

I know! when I wrote that, I realized how incredibly cool that would be! It's a digital broadcast, quality would be killer. Plus the iPod's display would be great for displaying the info that XM streams.

I really don't know about the size issue, though. The receivers I've seen are made to take the place of car stereos and thus look like car stereos. There are supposedly add-ons for existing stereos but i haven't seen them. A guy is supposed to call me back re: the add-on as I have a Saab and don't want to have to remove my existing "radio" - it's integrated into the whole dash console and the radio display displays info about the car and a bunch of other stuff. So, taking it out really is not an option for me.

If I find out about the add-on, I'll post. In the meantime maybe someone else can turn up info on how small the XM receiver can actually be made...


----------



## apb3 (Mar 17, 2002)

smallest pic I could find:

http://www.xmradio.com/how_it_works/home_units.html

I'm sure the tech could be made to fit in an iPod.


----------

